# Windows 10 Launching This Summer



## joe957 (Mar 2, 2015)

Makes for a interesting read.

March 17, 2015 by Terry Myerson



> Today at the renewed Windows Hardware Engineering Community (WinHEC) summit in Shenzhen, China, I had the honor of speaking about Windows 10 and the innovation and opportunity it offers our valued partners.
> 
> We continue to make great development progress and shared today that Windows 10 will be available this summer in 190 countries and 111 languages.
> 
> Thats why it was particularly fun to show our latest global innovation, Windows Hello


http://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwi...is-summer-in-190-countries-and-111-languages/


----------

